
Psyball makes your amateur sports team always complete - yakim
http://about.psyball.com/
======
yakim
We've just done it. Now your team can be auto-completed with people from
public Internet. Just try to arrange your next match with friends using
Psyball and I vouch, you'll never stop. If you've got no team yet, publish
your Join Request and Psyball will be watching your area to find the match.
Try it on www.psyball.com. NB: Any criticism is pretty much appreciated.

------
DrScump
Um... I selected the default of Fairfield, California, and the map it gives
says: "Within 8,190 km from Krachi, Ghana"

